# Sagan to ride the new Roubaix



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how the new Roubaix does this year at Roubaix. Obviously it has a rider that could win it.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

It would help them sell them too if it manages to get a win under its belt. No idea how sales are going on the new roubaix. I don't think I've seen any out in the wild yet, but then I still haven't seen any of the new VIAS either. I have seen a couple madones though.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> It would help them sell them too if it manages to get a win under its belt. No idea how sales are going on the new roubaix. I don't think I've seen any out in the wild yet, but then I still haven't seen any of the new VIAS either. I have seen a couple madones though.


I've seen both the new Roubaix and ViAS in the wild, but then again, I'm in the NJ/NYC area... which is pretty populated.

One of the guys in my local ride group has a new Roubaix. He loves it and I was along side at one point on a particularly choppy road and I could actually see the future shock doing its job.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

TricrossRich said:


> I've seen both the new Roubaix and ViAS in the wild, but then again, I'm in the NJ/NYC area... which is pretty populated.
> 
> One of the guys in my local ride group has a new Roubaix. He loves it and I was along side at one point on a particularly choppy road and I could actually see the future shock doing its job.


Sagan rode this bike at the charity event I went to back in November. What I heard from the front of the pack was that he enjoyed it quite a bit. Guess we'll see...


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Far from stock..

*Boonen's goodbye bike: Pro-only front suspension for Paris-Roubaix*


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

*Peter Sagan's custom Specialized bike for Paris-Roubaix| Cyclingnews.com*


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like Terpstra broke his FutureShock... https://i.imgur.com/Cm2l9Nr.png


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Looks like Terpstra broke his FutureShock... https://i.imgur.com/Cm2l9Nr.png


Weakness of the futureshock or is a break like that normal? I don't recall seeing anythingg like that in the past but my race watching is limited.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> Weakness of the futureshock or is a break like that normal? I don't recall seeing anythingg like that in the past but my race watching is limited.


I have seen bikes break like that in the past, but it doesn't happen often. ON standard bikes, its usually a build problem, over tightening of the stem for example that cracks/breaks the steerer. I think there were also instances a few years ago with certain Trek bikes and people not using an approved stem. In any case, the future shock could have been a potential cause or maybe not... really hard to tell without any good pictures or info and Paris-Roubaix completely smashes riders and bikes...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

What Terpstra did is by some referred to as "doing a Hincapie". GH broke his "normal" steerer in 2006.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

kbwh said:


> What Terpstra did is by some referred to as "doing a Hincapie". GH broke his "normal" steerer in 2006.


He broke his collar bone, too! The irony was that he had chosen a fork with aluminum steerer, thinking that was the conservative route vs carbon fiber. 

I agree it's hard to tell what happened to Terpstra's bike, but it looks bad for Specialized until they can explain it.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZg1vrvGbdE

And a link to see the carnage.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

1Butcher said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZg1vrvGbdE
> 
> And a link to see the carnage.


Man, that was a nasty tumble..


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

JSR said:


> I agree it's hard to tell what happened to Terpstra's bike, but it looks bad for Specialized until they can explain it.



Don't bet on that ever happening.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Who knows what caused the issue, but since these riders crash more frequently than other races, it's highly possible that like Hincapie, Terpstra crashed, damaged his bike, got back on the bike [not knowing it's damaged] and the bike eventually failed. 

But then again, maybe the Future Shock is a terrible idea. Either way, I'm certain Specialized looked at it and is deciding what to do about it. Certainly, they will not tell us.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

*Specialized takes blame for catastrophic component failure that caused Niki Terpstra*


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Dry Side said:


> *Specialized takes blame for catastrophic component failure that caused Niki Terpstra*


Very interesting.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

I find it more interesting he didn't want the travel of the future shock. Wonder why he didn't ride a Tarmac instead. Tire clearance?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Dry Side said:


> I find it more interesting he didn't want the travel of the future shock. Wonder why he didn't ride a Tarmac instead. Tire clearance?


Probably...


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

While I think the FutureShock is a good idea and might be on my next bike, I guess a pro could prefer not to have one for an all-out sprint,which is something most amateurs rarely ever do (except when I try to reclaim my KOM in the street adjacent to my house )


----------

